# R15 Bug List - gathering expedition



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi folks -

In an attempt to improve the R15 platform, I'm going to propose that we keep an open "bug tracking list" in this forum.

*Please note:* A bug is *not* a missing feature! It is an _existing_ feature that does not work correctly. (For example: 30-sec-skip is not a bug, it's a Wish List item.) If you want to vote on Wish List items, please, visit the thread in my signature below!

So - if you have any bugs to report with the R15, please, provide the following information:

1) Detailed Bug Description
2) R15 Platform (R15-100, R15-300, R15-500, or R15-ALL)
3) Affected Software Version
4) Reproducible? If so, steps to reproduce?
5) Urgency - critical (box down!), major (not recording/significant loss of function), minor (workaround available), or informational (FYI-type stuff. Typos in GUI, things like that.)
6) Initial reported date

Once a bug is reported and confirmed, I'll add it to the Master Bug List. We can also assign a DBSTalk-R15-bugid number so we can track it appropriately.

Your help is greatly appreciated!!

--Dennis


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I would put the current #1 at the R)) showing in the guide for anything you have a season pass. I believe this affects every model and every current version. By your categorization, it's a minor, but I feel it's so pervasive it should be considered a major bug.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I would put the current #1 at the R)) showing in the guide for anything you have a season pass. I believe this affects every model and every current version. By your categorization, it's a minor, but I feel it's so pervasive it should be considered a major bug.


Not so minor, *really* annoying, and seems to effect all the R15s.

Since this bug was introduced in the last (or next to last?) SW spool it should be easy to fix.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I would put the current #1 at the R)) showing in the guide for anything you have a season pass. I believe this affects every model and every current version. By your categorization, it's a minor, but I feel it's so pervasive it should be considered a major bug.


Well, I would categorize that as 'major' since it can indeed introduce significant loss of functionality. You'd see something with an R)) and assume it's being recorded, when in fact, it isn't. That's major.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

When in "All Episodes" page...selecting more than one episode for a single record by pressing the R button (once each episode) series record automatically comes up for all episodes.

I just wanted to pick up a few missed episodes of a show that is rerun at marathon pace. The work around is to select each episode and select record once. Its just more buttons to push so I'm not sweating it, but it is annoying.

R15-100
109D
Minor


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Besides the R)) issue which has become increasingly annoying and time consuming. I have been having two other problems. At the end of a recorded show the recording loops around and starts over. Doesn't happen with every recording. It did happen with "The Unit" last night. The other issue is if I tape two shows back to back on the same channel it records as one long show. These problems have been intermittent. The looping didn't show up until the 10C1 update.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Sometimes when I turn on my R15-300 10c1 software (latest National version) the blue ring stays on (i have it set to off) and it won't respond to the remote (channel change, list, guide) nothing. I have to do a RBR to get it working again.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

1) Recorded a 2-hour episode of _The Closer_ back around 12/17, I believe. Went to watch it on 12/30 and found that only 1 hour recorded. Checking my DirecTivo found that the whole 2-hour episode did record.
2) R15-300
3) 0X10C5 (CE Release)
4) Reproducible - Unknown 
5) Major
6) 12/30/07

ThomasM: Looking forward to your add to this thread! 

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

1) Numerous kids shows will not add correctly to the Prioritizer. Many times when adding shows like _Blue's Clues_, _Curious George_, _Dora The Explorer_, or _Go Diego!_, when using the one-button record to create a Series List, the R)) will revert to a single R. When viewing the show in the Prioritizer, it will not find any current episodes even though if you perform a search on the show it will find multiple episodes on the channel that Series List was set for. I have had this issue repeatedly with _Curious George_ and have seen posts regarding the other shows.
2) R15-300
3) Since at least 0X106C
4) Reproducible - Yes

Go into the guide and find a kid's show to record that repeats multiple times a day (try one on Noggin or PBS)
Attempt to use the one-button record to create a Series List (double press)
If the R)) reverts back to an R, go into the Prioritizer and view the upcoming episodes, it won't have any
Perform a search on the show and look at the number of upcoming episodes on the channel you set the Series List up for
5) Major
6) Way back when


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> 1) Numerous kids shows will not add correctly to the Prioritizer.


As this was a chronic problem on the HR20, this may be related to guide data.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

1) The FF autocorrection does not work correctly when in RW. When RWing and hitting Play, the show jumps backwards--farther back in time from where it was RWing.

That's not how it is supposed to work. When RWing and hitting Play, the autocorrection should jump forwards to compensate for when you wanted the show to start and the time it took you to hit play.

Example:
RWing back to the 1 minute mark. You see what you want and hit play, but by then it has rewound to the 54 second mark. The autocorrection should take you back to 1 minute. Instead it will take you to the 48 second mark.

Also, when FFing on FF1, there should be no autocorrection. Hitting FF and then Play quickly will take you back before the point you even hit FF.

2) R15-All
3) 0X10C5 (CE Release)
4) Reproducible - Yes

RW on RW2
Hit Play
You end up farther back than you intended as it jumped backwards in time and not forwards

5) Minor
6) 12/10/07


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> As this was a chronic problem on the HR20, this may be related to guide data.


That's very possible, but it is how the R15 is using the guide data that I believe is causing the problem as the issue does not occur on DirecTiVo's. This thread really isn't the place to get into this though as this has been discussed every which way in other threads. I just figured that if it is fixed on one platform the fix would propagate to others.

- Merg


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

*1) Detailed Bug Description*
Last Saturday I set a sporting event to record. The event was scheduled to start at 2 pm and end at 4 pm. I padded an additional hour so my recording would end at 5 pm. The event actually ended about 4:10.

At 4:40, I went to watch the recording. I selected the recording from List, and tried to play. I only got a blank screen and no sound. I then turned to the channel that broadcast the event. The next program was airing, and I was unable to rewind the buffer to the event I recorded. I tried selecting the recording from the List several more times, and FF through the recording, but each time I only had blank recordings. I then turned off the machine, turned it back on, and changed channels. It was now after 5 pm, so the padding had ended. I tried to play the recording again, and was now able to view it.

*2) R15 Platform (R15-100, R15-300, R15-500, or R15-ALL)*
R15-500

*3) Affected Software Version*
current software

*4) Reproducible? If so, steps to reproduce?*
Reproduction not attempted.

*5) Urgency - critical (box down!), major (not recording/significant loss of function), minor (workaround available), or informational (FYI-type stuff. Typos in GUI, things like that.)*
Minor, since waiting or turning off machine seemed to provide a workaround.

*6) Initial reported date*
Not reported to DirecTV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

1) Previously you could use the PREV button to jump back and forth between a recorded program and Live TV. As of this version I noticed that you cannot do that anymore. When in a recorded program, hitting PREV will take you to Live TV. Hitting PREV again will take you to DirecTV Channel 201.

2) R15-300 (Possibly all)
3) 0X10C5 (CE Release) - Possibly earlier too
4) Reproducible - Yes
5) Minor
6) 12/10/07


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> 1) Previously you could use the PREV button to jump back and forth between a recorded program and Live TV. As of this version I noticed that you cannot do that anymore. When in a recorded program, hitting PREV will take you to Live TV. Hitting PREV again will take you to DirecTV Channel 201.
> 
> 2) R15-300 (Possibly all) confirmed also on R15-500
> 3) 0X10C5 (CE Release) - Possibly earlier too
> ...


See comment on item 2 above.

Carl


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

(R15-500) When setting the series link after the 1175 up date, the R shows up on every program on the program guide, including repeats, even if it is set to first run only. It doesn't record those programs, but you need to check the to do list to see which ones aren't reruns.


Ian


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Well, I would categorize that as 'major' since it can indeed introduce significant loss of functionality. You'd see something with an R)) and assume it's being recorded, when in fact, it isn't. That's major.


I didn't consider it a loss of functionality. My experience is that it records the SL's correctly. It just leads you to believe it's going to record additional shows.

You stoked my curiosity. Can anyone confirm/dispute? Are the R))'s a "mirage"?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Can anyone confirm/dispute? Are the R))'s a "mirage"?


I've had my R15s do both. Since the *R))* problem showed up I've had episodes record that shouldn't have and episodes not record that should have. I think it's more than misplaced icons.

There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to which will happen but since it is software that is causing the problem I'd think that it would at least be consistent.:grin:


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

What...no caller ID issues?

For me:

1. Does not work while viewing NFL ST.

2. Call log does not clear after reaching 25 calls.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> I've had my R15s do both. Since the *R))* problem showed up I've had episodes record that shouldn't have and episodes not record that should have. I think it's more than misplaced icons.
> 
> There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to which will happen but since it is software that is causing the problem I'd think that it would at least be consistent.:grin:


Like I posted, I have no record problems. What platform are you using?

Ian


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> 1) Previously you could use the PREV button to jump back and forth between a recorded program and Live TV. As of this version I noticed that you cannot do that anymore. When in a recorded program, hitting PREV will take you to Live TV. Hitting PREV again will take you to DirecTV Channel 201.
> 
> 2) R15-300 (Possibly all)
> 3) 0X10C5 (CE Release) - Possibly earlier too
> ...


So by using the PREV button you can only go between two "Live" channels?.Hmmm, I wonder if this isn't a bug and if not why would it do this?.Think about it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> So by using the PREV button you can only go between two "Live" channels?.Hmmm, I wonder if this isn't a bug and if not why would it do this?.Think about it.


I'm not catching your drift. Why would it be intentional?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

*1) Detailed Bug Description*
Last night I recorded the Fiesta Bowl which started at 8:15 pm. I went to start to watch it at 8:50 pm. I selected the recording from the list, but instead of starting at the beginning, it started at the live location. I tried to select it from the list several more times, but each time it joined the recording at the live location. So I had to fast reverse to get to the beginning of the broadcast.

*2) R15 Platform (R15-100, R15-300, R15-500, or R15-ALL)*
R15-500

*3) Affected Software Version*
current software

*4) Reproducible? If so, steps to reproduce?*
Reproduction not attempted.

*5) Urgency - critical (box down!), major (not recording/significant loss of function), minor (workaround available), or informational (FYI-type stuff. Typos in GUI, things like that.)*
Major, since failing to start at the beginning of the broadcast and rewinding meant that I was able to see scores and key plays, diminishing the enjoyment of watching a football game.

*6) Initial reported date*
Not reported to DirecTV.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

mailiang said:


> What platform are you using?
> 
> Ian


R15-300 10C1


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> R15-300 10C1


It doesn't seem to be a recording issue with the 500. It just effects what is displayed on the channel guide.

Ian


----------



## JPin (Jul 27, 2007)

1) Detailed Bug Description
Rewind to some point, then press play. Audio may not start until several seconds (sometimes three or four) after video starts.
2) R15 Platform (R15-100, R15-300, R15-500, or R15-ALL)
R15-500
3) Affected Software Version
Current x1175
4) Reproducible? If so, steps to reproduce?
Doesn't happen all the time, but frequently.
5) Urgency - critical (box down!), major (not recording/significant loss of function), minor (workaround available), or informational (FYI-type stuff. Typos in GUI, things like that.)
Well, it is certainly annoying as you have to rewind further back and get a running start to ensure that you will have both audio and video. It's MINOR at least.
6) Initial reported date
This is the report, thank you.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> ThomasM: Looking forward to your add to this thread!
> 
> - Merg


Well, not to disappoint.....

Today, my R15 pulled a new one that actually caused it to heat up!!

Last night, I recorded David Letterman just to see what Robin Williams was up to. Today, while reading the newspaper I played back the recording essentially ignoring it until Robin showed up. It never got that far. After about 12 minutes into the show, it froze up solid. (Ignored front panel controls & remote commands). I was too lazy to get up and do a RBR, so I just let it sit. Five minutes later, it rebooted itself automatically. Then I started Letterman from the beginning again. Sure enough, at the exact same spot it froze again. This time after the reboot I decided to do a system test on it. I noticed that the internal temperature had risen considerably after the two auto-reboots! So, when the frozen image was on the screen, the unit had to be beating the hell out of the HDD trying to recover!

This isn't the first time this has happened, but data corruption on the HDD producing an unrecoverable condition (not to mention ruining any recording in progress) is a *MAJOR bug* that should be addressed. I'm wondering if this bug is related to the one mentioned earlier about the unit playing possum and ignoriing the turn on command after being "off" (standby) for a while...

My favorite annoyance that keeps the TiVo people laughing (unless they traded it in for an R15) is the "series luck" feature (I renamed "series link" since you need a lot of luck to get your show to record correctly). It seems to have a mind of it's own. Sometimes episodes will appear in the TO DO list and record. Sometimes they won't. Sometimes they appear and you think all is OK but then they disappear for no apparent reason. Some shows (Jeopardy! in my case) refuse to record despite setting up a series link. Only "Jeopardy!" episodes in the current guide when I add the series link record. Future episodes are always skipped, but not in the guide or episodes listing, of course.

This is the *WORST BUG* the unit presently has, and why it is getting WORSE as newer software releases come down remains a mystery. At least in the past, you could check the guide or the "episodes" listing and spot the screwups and fix them manually but not anymore.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> See comment on item 2 above.
> 
> Carl


Confirmed on an R15-500 in addition to the R15-300? Oh, well in that case it's a new *feature* not a bug!!! :nono2:


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> I've had my R15s do both. Since the *R))* problem showed up I've had episodes record that shouldn't have and episodes not record that should have. I think it's more than misplaced icons.
> 
> *There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to which will happen* but since it is software that is causing the problem I'd think that it would at least be consistent.:grin:


After spending some time observing the effects of the self-generated *R))* flags it seems that the software is having problems recognizing new (unaired) episodes from repeats. Tonight, my R15 recorded CSI which was an old repeat episode that got a magic R)) from the SL but was not marked "repeat" in the guide description.

Perhaps the algorithm in the SL that looks for repeats was pooched in the last SW (R15 10C1) or perhaps a subtle change in the guide info is driving the algorithm nuts.

Whatever it is... please fix it


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

JPin said:


> 1) Detailed Bug Description
> Rewind to some point, then press play. Audio may not start until several seconds (sometimes three or four) after video starts.
> 2) R15 Platform (R15-100, R15-300, R15-500, or R15-ALL)
> R15-500
> ...


I have two R15-500's and haven't experienced the audio problem. I guess I'll be holding my breath for now.

Ian


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Last night, HAL (my unaffectionate name for this Piece of Junk) displayed a new bit of idiocy - he wouldn't turn off!

The round blue light wouldn't go away. I was too tired to start pushing the red button, pulling out the plug, etc. So, I packed it in.

This morning, HAL was still glowing blue, so I turned the TV, the "floating" DrecTV Plus +" frame was dancing around on the screen. I was able to pull up the Menu and the Guide - finally able to Select a channel, the "floating" screen disappeared, and only then, was I able to turn the receiver off.

This receiver from Hell (R15-100, with the latest "stealth" software) is most assuredly "turning me off."


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> So by using the PREV button you can only go between two "Live" channels?.Hmmm, I wonder if this isn't a bug and if not why would it do this?.Think about it.


I assumed PREV would take you to the previous show you were watching. If watching a recorded show, shouldn't it take you back and forth between Live TV and the recorded show. Even if we go by your logic, shouldn't it toggle back and forth between the last two Live TV channels viewed? It doesn't do that. It jumps to Channel 201, which I never go to.

- Merg


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I assumed PREV would take you to the previous show you were watching. If watching a recorded show, shouldn't it take you back and forth between Live TV and the recorded show. Even if we go by your logic, shouldn't it toggle back and forth between the last two Live TV channels viewed? It doesn't do that. It jumps to Channel 201, which I never go to.
> 
> - Merg


I spoke to tech support @ tier 2 and they claim that the 1175 update wasn't suppose to change that.:sure: Hopefully it will be addressed. Keep making those calls!
:soapbox:

Ian


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mailiang said:


> I spoke to tech support @ tier 2 and they claim that the 1175 update wasn't suppose to change that.:sure: Hopefully it will be addressed. Keep making those calls!
> Ian


Well, it's not just the R15-500 that has this issue. I have an R15-300 (0x10C5 CE release), but I believe the issue was there with the last national release (0x10C1). Can anyone else confirm that?

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the search function needs some work.
I ran a search tonight. I used "san antonio spur" from my "recent searches". I selected a game on 1/10 on TNT and set it up to record. Do you know how after you do that it re-runs the search and brings you back to the results page? Well, the game I had just set up was not there. I backed out and ran it again. Still not there. I waited ten minutes and ran it again. Now it's back again.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

The Search function on the R15 is pitiful!

As I've mentioned before, it can't compare with my 3 1/2 year old
Sony SAT HD300.

What a joke!


----------

